# What is your "comfort knitting"?



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely scarves. Even though I knit something different every time, and some are difficult, I love knitting them!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Crochet afghans, big ones.


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

Stocking caps. I have the pattern in my head so it goes very quickly and with no stress. By the time I'm decreasing the last few rows I'm at peace with the world and I have another gift for a friend. Thanks for posting this, great topic!


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


Guess I'm with you. Always have a sock on my double circulars, ready to go where I go, or just be there when I need to 'just be'.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I love to knit lacy and intermediate skill level and to listen radio at the same time ! It helps me to 'forget' and relax for awhile from growing difficulties of everyday life and gives me a "comfort knitting" ! I have two medium dogs, who never touch my yarn, beads or me, while I knit,- so it is really a comfort ! Happy New year to everyone ! Fialka.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm the same, it's sock cuffs. Cast on 72, do some ribbing, decide whether it's a sock or a mitten later.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


My stash afghan. About as mindless as one can get.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Strangely enough, fingerless glove/hat sets. Small, quick and endless possibilities!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine is the sockhead hat. It's in my head, and I can do it while listening to the radio, watching tv and when I need soemthing to take my mind off his driving when I am with my roommate in the car. Last year it was cable scarfs. I wonder what it will be when the sockhead hats are no more


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

thatharrisgirl said:


> Mine is the sockhead hat. It's in my head, and I can do it while listening to the radio, watching tv and when I need soemthing to take my mind off his driving when I am with my roommate in the car. Last year it was cable scarfs. I wonder what it will be when the sockhead hats are no more


Where can I find a "sockhead" hat? thanks


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

It's on Raverly:bohoknits


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Think mine would be either baby blanket or stocking hat. No pattern needed-just do it. Very relaxing.

 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

small accessories on my circular or DPNs


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

My comfort knitting is making Lavender Sachets and little gnomes. I think that these small item are my favorites, because they do not add any stress in the slightest about finishing it. A few years ago it also included baby sets, but my trunk is full,so I am making even smaller things now.If you would like th patterns to theses items, send me your e-mail, I have not taken the time to learn to upload on KP,but can add them to your e-mail .

Hugs, Rita

etoile700


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Magic loop socks or hats. I have several hat patterns memorized soi can have some variety. A good stash buster as well.


----------



## Carolknitsalot (Oct 29, 2012)

For me its baby blankets and hats. Quick and simple.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Any item of knitting will relax me. I couldn't just sit and watch tv without knitting anything lol


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Aran work,or Shetland lace shawls. :lol: :lol:


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

Either socks or circular baby shawls -, both of which I can knit without a pattern. - x-


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?
> ...


I'm with both of you. I always have a pair of socks going on a two circulars... many times... I have two or three. This way I can change colors, if you will. I LOVE knitting socks.


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

mine is knitted toys, as soon as I make one, it doesn't matter what it is my daughter says awww... thats cute is it for me, she's nineteen but I always give it to her and her smile lights up the room.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

What is a stocking hat. My go to is a prayer shawl.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Modular afghans; no sewing up required. Scarves and shawls that I love to knit but will never wear (like Wingspan) so I knit them for other people. Color Affection is an easy, fun knit. Anything that is "mindless."


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


Ooooh, what are double circs and how do you use them?


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

"pumpkin" bootees - quick, mindless and always in demand!I can do a pair in an evening. However, I always have socks on my dpns as well - they are in demand too!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Dish cloths and dish towels.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine is socks too but I like to make them on 4 straight double pointed needles


----------



## allsorts (Jan 3, 2013)

scarves or dishcloths


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmm....I haven't done enough to develop a 'comfort item! Lol


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Dishcloths. I make balls using the magic knot and left over cotton yarn. Using up the leftovers and making cloths I love to use gives me some sort of frugal comfort.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Etoile700 said:


> My comfort knitting is making Lavender Sachets and little gnomes. I think that these small item are my favorites, because they do not add any stress in the slightest about finishing it. A few years ago it also included baby sets, but my trunk is full,so I am making even smaller things now.If you would like th patterns to theses items, send me your e-mail, I have not taken the time to learn to upload on KP,but can add them to your e-mail .
> 
> Hugs, Rita
> 
> etoile700


Hi Rita, thank you for your pattern offer, I would love a copy of the patterns if you'd like to email them to me its [email protected]

Happy New Year and may 2013 by a healthy, successful and happy year xXx


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

socks two at a time on one circular,it melts my mind,and I think of nothing else !!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Socks on double circs but I am expecting my harmonies to arrive any day. Then I intend to try the magic loop. Once in a while I even choose to do them on DPN's. Somehow, stocks just seem to comfort me an I love to wear them.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

nana613 said:


> Stocking caps. I have the pattern in my head so it goes very quickly and with no stress. By the time I'm decreasing the last few rows I'm at peace with the world and I have another gift for a friend. Thanks for posting this, great topic!


What are stocking caps?


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


my comfort knitting is anything that can be done in a couple of hours and does not require too much thinking....I adore knitting cable and once I have "set" the pattern can cable away to my hearts content, so I often just cast on some stitches and do whatever my head tells me.....then when I have calmed I decide what I am turning my bit of cable into... :?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I make washcloths or go to a familiar baby sweater pattern.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

elizabethvickers said:


> Mine is socks too but I like to make them on 4 straight double pointed needles


It's the same for me -- always have socks on needles for default knitting.


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

What are stocking caps?[/quote]

A stocking caps is a knitted hat that may be as long as a yard before binding off. The "tail" is wound around the neck. It is a combination hat and scarf.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Crochet afghans, big ones.


me too.


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

lesternewton said:


> What are stocking caps?


A stocking caps is a knitted hat that may be as long as a yard before binding off. The "tail" is wound around the neck. It is a combination hat and scarf.[/quote]

Thank you.


----------



## tangomaz (Jul 11, 2011)

I enjoy my 10 stitch afghan, It uses up all my odd wool and grows without any concentraion. :-D


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

My fave comfort projects are top down socks on DPNs. I just love to watch the colors emerge into a pattern.


----------



## Nis1953 (May 25, 2012)

cowls. I have a lacy pattern that is very easy and they knit up quickly. I'm knitting one now in between knitting a shawl for a friend with terminal cancer. It's an easy pattern but I' finding it hard going .


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

Slipper sox or fun fur scarves or prayer shawls. With shawls and prayers it just naturally calms me. Since shawls are going to sick it makes me count my blessings.


----------



## lr8465 (May 24, 2012)

My go to knit is pocket book slippers and fingerless gloves and cowls, patterns are embedded on my brain and just changing yarn gives you something different.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Any item of knitting will relax me. I couldn't just sit and watch tv without knitting anything lol


Yes I agree.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

For just "keep the hands going" comfort, it would have to be a plain dishcloth.


----------



## Linda3527 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine is also knitting socks, only I do them on small circular needles one at a time. My favorite thing to knit.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Used to be socks until my fingers tired of those small needles. Now it is anything I can do without marking each row. Caps or afghans or even sweaters.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

What are double circs? Is that for magic loop?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dresses for the AG doll or chemo caps.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


Right now it's neck warmers using all different combinations of yarns and securing each with a beautiful metal button. I'm cranking them out like mad and will save them for the church boutique next September.

Last year I knit almost entirely for the kids at a homeless shelter. Not scarves or hats but pretty baby and toddler sweaters and jackets, This year I thought I'd concentrate on sweaters and jackets for the older kids but this mindless knitting has me hooked for right now.


----------



## Toni2 (Oct 5, 2012)

My comfort knitting would be bulky hats or baby blankets and buntings. I have an older pattern for a bulky baby bunting that is quick and easy to work up. If anyone is interested in it let me know.


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

Stocking caps- definitely!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I love to do beginner/easy patterns only. Not much detail instructions so i sit and knit and its relaxing. If i really have to concentrate its not relaxi ng and portable.


----------



## Cynthiaj (Dec 31, 2012)

socks on double circs or dbl point, no need to think, except about how good they are going to feel on my feet, or someone elses....


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

cattdages said:


> Strangely enough, fingerless glove/hat sets. Small, quick and endless possibilities!


Also easy to carry and not obvious that I am doing it at meetings, and concerts. I am very focused and do something repeated and calming helps with that focus....on the other thing.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Socks and hats...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Crochet lap robes and it allows me also to be creative with color from bright and bold to quiet woodsy colors.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I do not have a comfort knit I am learning new things all the time. Maybe one day


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

baby surprise jacket! I can knit them in my sleep!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

if the pattern is in my head, and i can pick it up and lay it down, when i need to...it is my comfort..


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine is top down socks on 2 circs, too. Great "social" knitting. I can knit AND talk.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Talk about comfort knitting - all my projects for Christmas have been done and sent off or given. I now am at loose ends (no projects in the works) and am going through withdrawal symptoms...so what I did, in desperation, I whipped out my very long crochet hook, took a crash course in Tunisian Afghan crochet (u-tube), and am now making little swatches with different stitches. They are all nice. This is very comforting to do,whilst I wait to be inspired again - I might just attempt a crocheted Tunisian Afghan...who knows....

Anna


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

My "comfort knitting" is dish cloths. They're easy and quick!


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

I make newborn caps & booties!
I've fine this for sooo many years I could almost do it in the dark!
Moto: Neddles up! Stress down!!
It's amazing how much thinking you get done with every project!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Comfort knitting to me is when I have a stitch like the stokinette and can go along at my own pace without fear of messing up...I find I do some of my best problem solving when I'm knitting..it is very relaxing and before you know it you reached your goal...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Socks on DPN's, top down, self patterned colorways in worsted or heavier yarn with something mindless on the tv for noise distraction.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Scarves


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

It varies, lately I am knitting fingerless gloves, simple pattern and all different sizes.


----------



## Liznoahsmum (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine is pawfelts felted slipper socks - fun and quick to make and so cosy on the feet.


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

I had to think about this,Fingerless gloves and afghans! Love to do both.


----------



## RV Granny (Jul 17, 2011)

Socks, socks and more socks! Love to knit them. Especially now that I learned to do them Magic Loop!


----------



## insaneannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Me too! I have more scarves than necks to wrap them around.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

The Grandma dishcloth because it is a simple stitch with only a yo variation. Easy, mindless knitting and a nice treat for friends when done. Ahh! I'm so talented.


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

I never realized that my knitting was so therapeutic until this past year. Its been a comfort, no matter what project is on my needles, as we've adjusted to my husband's stroke. I think he derives comfort and pleasure in seeing the completed socks, mittens, etc. too!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

doll clothes b/c I have the pattern memorized, can also modify the pattern different ways, it uses up my stash, no need to buy 10 balls of matching yarn and the icing on the cake: admiration from little girls who I present the finished product to. But I wish to knit socks as well.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Mine has to be Gypscream's huggable bear and a shawlette pattern I made up from various patterns. Like others have said when you know the pattern well it becomes so easy and comfortable.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Any knitting does the trick for me - I prefer challenges, though, not strictly repetition.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Fialka said:


> I love to knit lacy and intermediate skill level and to listen radio at the same time ! It helps me to 'forget' and relax for awhile from growing difficulties of everyday life and gives me a "comfort knitting" ! I have two medium dogs, who never touch my yarn, beads or me, while I knit,- so it is really a comfort ! Happy New year to everyone ! Fialka.


I'm with you, to get rid of the outside world, the stress and troubles it has given over the last 2 months I find lace knitting to be a powerful healer. I block out the world while knitting, the results are very satisfying and releiving my brain for an hour of the outside world's stress is better than drugs.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Scarves and disclothes for me!


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


the very same as you. Love those 2 circulars on socks and I just chill out.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Question-what are "double circulars?" Two held together? Double length?


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Booties


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hats. Instant gratification if I use chunky yarn!!!!


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
My comfort knitting would be the knit dishcloths with the cotton yarn. Quick Also a garter stitch scarf. When you just knit every row it goes faster than using a pattern.
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## Toni2 (Oct 5, 2012)

OMG I love making booties too!!!


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I enjoy knitting socks on double-pointed needles. There is something about knitting in the round on double points that gets me into the "zone"...very relaxing. Actually, most any kind of knitting in the round (hats, cowls, fingerless gloves, etc.)is what I find most comfortable.


----------



## japd (Jul 10, 2011)

Dish cloths. I make for a nonprofit to sell in their thrift store . I can make them in my sleep almost.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I just knit and knit and knit whatever, the harder the better, the more I have to concentrate on a pattern, the less I think of a problem or a pains somewhere on my aging body. So God bless knitting and all you people who share with me and others. Happy belated New Year to all KP's.


----------



## SammieV (Aug 8, 2012)

My therapy is knitting prayer shawls. It gives me a time to relax and meditate and it makes me feel good knowing that what I am doing will be a warm comfort for someone else.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Dishcloths! Plain and simple, but always seem to be warmly received when I "share" them with family and friends!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Have not heard of sock heads,
will you PM me about them?
pix , if possible??
I am not getting the responses.
bet,thnx,,


----------



## Ob1NoB (Sep 1, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Question-what are "double circulars?" Two held together? Double length?


2 circular needles held together. I use them instead of 4 double pointed needles when knitting socks.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

dwr, I'm with you--a cuff down sock is always on a set of dpn's, no matter what other WIP is in the works. My friends and family benefit and it always relaxes me to knit another sock.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hats & scarves, and scarves & hats! Our church gives oodles of these items to various charities, so there's always a need for more. A good way to use up odds 'n ends of yarn for a good cause....


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Knitting...any knitting. Give me a cir. needle, a ball of yarn and cool pattern and I am a happy camper. Oh yeah, and a warm kitty curled up close by. Preferably not chewing on my yarn.


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

something like wingspan or hitchhiker, it's more interesting than plain garter but easily memorised. Or anything with variegated yarn because it's so entertaining watching the colour changes


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Baby afghans, or if I am in need of immediate gratification, a skinny scarf.

Karen


----------



## Cynthiaj (Dec 31, 2012)

triana said:


> Mine has to be Gypscream's huggable bear and a shawlette pattern I made up from various patterns. Like others have said when you know the pattern well it becomes so easy and comfortable.


I had to look up this pattern, and it's adorable! Thanks.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

mine is definately socks - no matter what else I'm working on I always have socks on the needles


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ob1NoB said:


> cainchar said:
> 
> 
> > Question-what are "double circulars?" Two held together? Double length?
> ...


Ob1NoB,

I must be slow thinker today.
Sounds interesting can you describe more?

I have used two circular needles but each holds half the stitches and you just continue un round. Is that what you mean?


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Question-what are "double circulars?" Two held together? Double length?


instead of 4 DPs use 2 circulars. You divide the stitches in half, ex: cast on 40 sts, put 20 on one needle and 20 on the other needle. Then knit the first 20 to end, then drop that needle and knit the other 20. I got a book to show me years ago. " Socks soar on two circulars needles, by Cat Bordi. it should still be around. Try it it really makes for a relaxing knit. and no more gapps between needles like on DPs.


----------



## tscarleton (Dec 29, 2012)

I would love your pattern for lavender sachets, where did you get it. I have just recently "retired" for a year so don't have a comfort knitting idea yet, although it might be dishcloths this year that I can give as Christmas gifts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bob glory,
Your avatar socks are scrumptious. Can you share pattern sight?
Sassafras


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

definitely socks on DPNS from the top down...probably too old to change this habit.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

My comfort knitting is definitely my favourite doll pattern -
I don't have to think too hard - I have the pattern in my head and it almost knits itself.....but very satisfying.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> I'm the same, it's sock cuffs. Cast on 72, do some ribbing, decide whether it's a sock or a mitten later.


I love it! I'm not there, but I love it.
Scarves are definitely my comfort knitting. But they may be because I'm not "comfortable" doing complicated things with knitting -- yet.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Socks, with that ever-changing yarn - I love to see the patterns emerge.


----------



## Cynclair (Feb 27, 2012)

Just checked out the pattern on Ravelry. It's super cute. I made a similar hat "Simple Slouchy Hat" that turned out too small. I read comments on the sockhead hat and can't tell if the size is really for an adult medium. Do you have any thoughts on the size as the pattern is written?


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

I just read through all 8 pages of responses, and can I really be the only one for whom mitts are comfort knitting? Mind you, I live in a place where it has warmed up to -16 degrees C, after -30 to -40 during the holidays, so mitts are a necessity here!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Dish cloths are my comfort knitting. It can be mindless and I don't have to worry about making mistakes.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

Knitting in and of itself is my go-to. My husband and I are remodeling our home (doing all the work ourselves.) When I get stressed over a problem we are having, I sit down for a few minutes and knit on whatever project is available. Within 5 minutes or so, I have calmed down and am ready for the work again. Knitting has been scientifically proven to calm the mind by creating better brain waves. It is the repetitive motion of the needles that calms the mind. Yeah for science! But more YEAH for knitting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my comfort knitting is usually what I am currently working on.. I get a lot of enjoyment knitting different swatches and playing with different stitch combonations... I always have a few things going in different degrees of difficulty.. but I rarely knit the same things over and over..


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

The wingspan shawl is my comfort knitting right now. I love how it takes shape without much thought on my part. If you use variegated yarn, the color changes are amazing and you can vary the size of the shawl by the weight of the yarn and the number of repeats you do. I plan to make one out of a heavier yarn and enter it in the state fair next summer.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Rita, I would love your patterns!  Please send to [email protected] Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ob1NoB (Sep 1, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Ob1NoB said:
> 
> 
> > cainchar said:
> ...


You are not thinking slowly at all! You actually stated what I was trying to say with a great deal more accurately. I must surmise that in fact it is I that is the slow thinker today.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Ob1NoB said:


> cainchar said:
> 
> 
> > Question-what are "double circulars?" Two held together? Double length?
> ...


Just to clarify- you hold and knit with both at the same time- or go from one to the other (around the item?) Thanks!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Love this idea! If you find the book- could you send me the info from it, and I'll try to order it.

Sounds so easy!
Charlene


----------



## Ob1NoB (Sep 1, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Ob1NoB said:
> 
> 
> > cainchar said:
> ...


Go from one to the other around - total stitches divided in half between the needles. Sorry for misleading terminology (not to mention inaccurate)


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

Lace, lace, and more lace! I just love the effect... how it magically appears on my needles. sometimes it is a complicated project, but more often rather simple, repetitive lace pattern. I love to hold it up, stare at it in wonder thinking I MADE IT! I AM AWESOME! Beats psychotherapy!


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

mine is the same as the original poster, socks, top down, 2 circs.


----------



## Grandmapei (Dec 2, 2012)

I like all these ideas for "comfort knitting". For me it's hats and scarves. But since I have already made many for everyone I know it's time to move on and get some different projects on the go. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I love this site- you are all so understanding and helpful! How did people learn to knit years gao without the internet? I did learn originally form my granmother of course- but I learn so much from you folks---daily!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Laugh said:


> Stocking caps- definitely!


Just have to say love your name...Our motto around here is "Just Laugh"! Everyone who knows us knows this!

I have a cowl and hat pattern that I love to make...very mindless and depending on the yarn you use it each one can look very different. It is a crochet pattern. I love to knit too and have several go to patterns!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Everything I knit or crochet is comforting to me. Whatever I'm working on comforts me and takes my mind off my pain and worries. It also helps me work out any problems I have.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Baby Blankets


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Baby hats/booties; I love how quickly they amount to something and always try to make them different than the last set.


----------



## dpamela57 (Jul 8, 2011)

My easy cardigan projects that I
Can memorize so I can travel
With them. I love to knit in the car. Makes the time
Go by faster


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Anything that is a simple basic pattern that I can work on without having to follow the written pattern line for line. That is why I like making cotton dish cloths so much. Also scarves that are just knit every row letting textured yarn or self striping yarn make the pattern. Then I can watch TV and work on my project at the same time.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

The "dish cloth" baby blankets made with homespun. Easy to do and mistakes are not noticible.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

For me it's socks and simple side to side shawlettes. No brainer patterns that i can easily pick up and put down.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine is mindlessly knitting around in circles making beanie hats. My other comfort is two at a time toe up socks. They are a comfort but a challenge, as I try a different design each time for the fun of it. Love that both are portable and come with me wherever I go except the grocery and the gym,


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lots of stockinette stitch or garter stitch, in afghans or sweaters.

Hazel


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Sometimes I crave an unshaped something in brioche rib or old shale. Those two patterns seem the most rhythmical for me and really settle me down.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

gifffylz said:


> Knitting in and of itself is my go-to. My husband and I are remodeling our home (doing all the work ourselves.) When I get stressed over a problem we are having, I sit down for a few minutes and knit on whatever project is available. Within 5 minutes or so, I have calmed down and am ready for the work again. Knitting has been scientifically proven to calm the mind by creating better brain waves. It is the repetitive motion of the needles that calms the mind. Yeah for science! But more YEAH for knitting.


Good luck on your house! Been there. Stressful!! Maybe we should send all rebuilders yarn to ease the stress.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

So many of you said socks. WoW. For me it is anything that I can finish in a week. And with my knitting, that is not too much. A resolution I have for this year is to either finish everything that I have started or frog it and either use the yarn for something else or give it to a home for the elderly. Knitting brings me peace. My problem is when I am doing a lace pattern and attempting to watch tv at the same time. Always do it and kick myself for it.


----------



## CarolynV (May 23, 2011)

Afghans


----------



## betty lumley (Dec 29, 2012)

I love to knit todlers mittens - I'm on automatic pilot and totally relaxed


----------



## Junsie (Apr 4, 2011)

Would love information about the lavender sachets. Lavender is my favorite scent - so soothing. Thanks.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Baby blankets, definitely. I have so many different choices for patterns and its fun to try new stitch combinations or patterns. My stand-by patterns are in my head and are my go to for relaxing, mindless knitting


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Magic loop after thought heel socks or hats of any size. I often knit in bed at night before I go to sleep. This is perfect to help me relax and easy enough to do by a small light so I don't wake up hubby.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

Homespun shawls on size 15 needles


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Patricia Rutledge! lol


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

I make items for the local hospital, to be given to the patients. One I like to make is a lap blanket made from 9 knit squares 10" across. They are quite warm. I never know ahead what pattern I
will be making them. They might be the garter stitch--they might be cabled. I just sit and knit with music or the television on for background noise. I don't need any tranquilizers.  


Wendy


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

hats and socks


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Afghans in any pattern, knit or crochet. Also any pattern that is in the round and stockinette stitch so I can read, watch tv and knit at the same time, Oh, add watching my GS play with legos too.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine would be socks and fingerless mittens.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I need to be challenged and search for something new to me that distracts me from whatever is disturbing me at that moment. Does that make sense?


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I would love the patterns Etoile700. My email is [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

My comfort knitting is any thing I have going in garter stitch. I can just go, and go. No thinking required, just therapy.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

So many talk about socks, and they scare me to death. I've purchased Cat Borhi's book, and there it sits on my shelf!


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Scarves or plain dishcloths, some thing that is just back and forth no stressing over patterns,


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

For comfort I crochet, usually a cap/hat but sometimes a scarf.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Something with a easy pattern and not much mind work involved. I am right now working on next Christmas gifts and making a afghan and so enjoying working on it. I haven't had a project that I have enjoyed making so much in a long time like this one. I make myself stay up when I should be going to bed not waqnting to put it down. I guess it is my "comfort" project for right now.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

caat said:


> So many talk about socks, and they scare me to death. I've purchased Cat Borhi's book, and there it sits on my shelf!


caat ~

Look at the quote in your signature line. Just make socks! They aren't at all hard. Trust me. Perhaps for your first pair, just try a simple cuff down so you can get how socks come together...use a worsted yarn and larger needles. You'll end up with a sock that's sized for a Sasquatch, but it's easier to learn that way.

You can always frame it as your first sock conquest!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern info--I saved 2 of her hat patterns!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Something with a easy pattern and not much mind work involved. I am right now working on next Christmas gifts and making a afghan and so enjoying working on it. I haven't had a project that I have enjoyed making so much in a long time like this one. I make myself stay up when I should be going to bed not waqnting to put it down. I guess it is my "comfort" project for right now.


Next year's gifts? Wow! I am impressed. Knitting is the most addicting hobby one can have, is it not?


----------



## emilynne capelli (Dec 19, 2012)

Beanies for the babies and toddlers and children at Halls Creek, West Aust. I made contact with the local Child Health Nurse through the Australian Breastfeeding Association and asked her if there were little ones who needed head warmers for the icy cold desert night times. Easy to do, uses up leftover wool and does good in the world.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, I am the only oddball - when I get tired of looking at the same color on a project and need a break or am stressed I knit coathanger covers. I have collected wood hangers for years and they can be rough. Also the heavier plastic ones I can knit a bottom no-slip cover for pants. I knit a long cover, leave a tail and sew it on and there is one more for my nicer items. Best part - I can finish one in about 45 minutes or less. Two or three give me break, the feeling of having finished something and then the big project looks great again!
Bev


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my comfort knitting is shawls, for myself....


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Knitter forever said:


> What is a stocking hat. My go to is a prayer shawl.


Forgive me - but what are stocking hats & prayer shawls?
My mindless knitting are the little teddies in my avatar I give as presents & sell them, also knit modular & or crochet baby blankets, all done while reading watching TV or as a passenger in car. I do serious stuff too but need to be at home for those projects. Started a lovely many coloured (15 colours) cardigan the day of the Tsumani in Thailand in 2004 & finished it last February - 8 years!!! It is lovely I do not know how to put a photo on this site but when i learn I will show it to you all.!!


----------



## Suziejo (Dec 24, 2012)

I would love to have your patterns for the sachets and gnomes. My email is: [email protected]

Thank you, Susan


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

What kind of gifts are you making? I have 3 sisters and a friend. But they knit also. Need ideas.

Judy


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Grandma's dishcloth pattern. I've done it so many times now, it's like I'm on auto-pilot.


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been knitting since i was 5 years old, but had not knit for years, so when I started with problems of anxiety.....knitting was my comfort. It takes my mind off of things and relaxes me. I knit while watching TV too. It is a great "therapy" !!!!


----------



## RobinJ (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitely baby hats - variations on the apple one - perhaps purple (eggplant) or orange (pumpkin) or whatever I have - so quick and easy to whip up and then I'm ready for the next baby arrival ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't be silly- you did fine! I wasn't on the same "thinking track" is all. :wink:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree entirely! That's why I signed up for the new socks/magic loop tutorial starting soon. My problem now is that I don't know how to find the tutorial! I'm guessing/hopeing it will come to my inbox anyday (on it's own!) :wink:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cainchar said:


> I agree entirely! That's why I signed up for the new socks/magic loop tutorial starting soon. My problem now is that I don't know how to find the tutorial! I'm guessing/hopeing it will come to my inbox anyday (on it's own!) :wink:


Here's the route to finding the KALs

Click "Home"

Scroll down to "Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer 1234" Click that link.

Scroll down to #10

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132385-1.html


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

mernie said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > Something with a easy pattern and not much mind work involved. I am right now working on next Christmas gifts and making a afghan and so enjoying working on it. I haven't had a project that I have enjoyed making so much in a long time like this one. I make myself stay up when I should be going to bed not waqnting to put it down. I guess it is my "comfort" project for right now.
> ...


Yes knitting is the most addicting hobby there is. Luckly I can take my knitting to work. I do assisted/direct care and the 2 guys I work with are pretty sef sufficient except for their meds and some things they need assisting with such as cooking meals. So I do have a lulll time and can bring out the knitting and work on it during those times. This year I am knitting 11 afghans and throws for Grandkids and adult kids and their spouses. I swear I am not going to be stressing at the 11th hour with gifts.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

My comfort knitting is mittens on dpns - all sizes.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sophieroz said:


> What kind of gifts are you making? I have 3 sisters and a friend. But they knit also. Need ideas.
> 
> Judy


Are you asking me?


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Me, Too!!! I always hace a pair of socks on dpns if my grab and go bag. Pattern is easy and mindless and great for those times when I don't want to think, just chill.


Nana Ivie said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Beve said:


> Afghans in any pattern, knit or crochet. Also any pattern that is in the round and stockinette stitch so I can read, watch tv and knit at the same time, Oh, add watching my GS play with legos too.


Thats me!!!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

Usually socks; Gotta be on my bamboo #2 dpns, though, and usually top down, because that's how I started knitting socks. They go in my purse with me and give me something to do on breaks or while waiting in lines, etc. Sometimes hats on #8s, if I end up with some chunkier yarn and want to kill an afternoon. Most of these little projects end up in my 'done' bucket, bagged in plastic, ready to give as impromptu gifts.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I keep a number of projects going to suit the occasion and the mood. I have one for on the go like waiting for appts. etc and have it all packed to pick up and go. I have another very simple for when I am tired or just to finish off the day and it might be like a ruffled scarf. I have one that is just fun and others (hats) that are a serious project with a goal in mind etc. I keep one set of hats going for homeless vets that require no special size or color so I can use up odds and ends. I keep each project in its own bag with instructions and where I am in the project so I can pick it up any time. In addition I do a log for each project mostly for tax donation purposes but it details the yarn the needles etc. It sounds like a lot but really is organized and becomes a habit. I always welcome suggestions. I also photograph each project and it is astonishing to look back over the years.


----------



## KnitByVi (Oct 30, 2012)

Baby items


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

What ever project is on my needle. Socks, fingerless mittens, scarf, sweater. I am obsessed!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Williesied said:


> What are double circs? Is that for magic loop?


With double circulars, you knit half of the item on one circular needle and the other half on a second circular needle. I'm much smoother with these than I am dpns.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Mine is hats. I love going round and round while watching TV, and I can always find someone who needs a new hat.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I think mine is baby booties. I've made so many pairs that pattern is very familiar and they are small and convenient to take along.


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

_So many talk about socks, and they scare me to death. I've purchased Cat Borhi's book, and there it sits on my shelf!_

Just tackle it! My first sock, I found a simple pattern and told myself not to look at the thing as a whole, but just take each instruction as it came. It wasn't as hard as I made it out to be at all! And so satisfying to work your way through something that had intimidated you. Good luck!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


For me it is usually a crib blanket in a very easy pattern. Just to sit, knit and stay very quiet. I am in my *quiet mode.* I may try to pull out a scarf to work on in the future. That sounds like a good one to work on, too.


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I love knitting for my granddaughters, all 3 of them.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

knit or crochet afghans large enough to be bed spreads


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes. I am new at this and not sure how to reply.


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

Where can you find patterns for these?


----------



## Skids (Mar 11, 2012)

My comfort knitting is baby blankets and scarves. I'm in awe of all who say that socks (!) are their comfort go-to. It scares me to even think about trying socks!!


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Thanks for your time.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Prayer Shawls, and any thing in garter stitch. Meditation and clear my head and heart.


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

What can you do in a garter stitch?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

It depends on my mood,afghans, baby blankets and chemo caps.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

mitts because i do no use a pattern and then do not have to think as i knit


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd like the sachets and gnomes also my email is [email protected]


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nothing in particular because knitting is my comfort. The feel of the wool and making something out of it gives me pleasure and comfort


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?
> ...


Socks, socks and more socks. I'm with you...love 'em for all the reasons you mentioned and more.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think mine has to be afghans!!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

socks. defimitely socks, mindless knitting when you cant seem to get your head around something more complicated.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

my go~to knitting is a 1x1 ribbing, it's simple, mindless, and soothing. i do a scarf, a hooded scarf, or a lapghan to get centered and then maybe something more challenging or just stick with that, i can always find homes for the items! grins, debra


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Aunt Knitting, both for the reminder of my quote, and your suggestions. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

Whatever I can afford to knit. Currently I am learning entrelac using leftover yarn. Perfectly suited for that method of knitting.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Coats for Greyhounds and afghans


----------



## jrstnt (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine are blankets or shawls. Straight knitting, mindless and another Christmas gift...


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the "magic knot?"


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Baby blankets or shawls.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

My go to "mindless" project is afghans. I just pick up needles and have an idea in mind and have a go at it - with a few changes along the way. I tell family and friends that I am at peace and imagining the reaction of the recipient. 
I think many of us have a go to "comfort" project but never gave it a name before. Thanks


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I love knitting accessories. They are quick & fun!


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

sslteach said:


> What can you do in a garter stitch?


The Lion Brand yarn website has a lot of free patterns and so does the favecrafts knitting website. You can find a lot of really nice patterns that call for just garter stitch or garter and purl stitches.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Knitter forever said:
> 
> 
> > What is a stocking hat. My go to is a prayer shawl.
> ...


Stocking hats are a hat with a long "tail" hanging down the back. Prayer shawls are just knitted or crocheted shawls but they are often made for someone who is suffering in some way, (for example cancer patients), so the person making them prays, or sends good thoughts while making them and they are given away with heartfelt prayers for a person's good health.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

My comfort knitting is scarves for donation. Usually mindless and soothing but I also try different things that I am interested in and read about on KP- potato chip scarf, ,magic ball scarf, knitting the scarf lengthwise, mixing colors or different weights of yarn...


----------



## NurseSusan1954 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am working on a triangular shaped scarf that I found the pattern for in the recent Holiday issue of knitsimple magazine It is total garter stitch starting out with the long side(almost three hundred stitches. It decreases at the beginning and end of each even row down to a point. It is super simple and "mindless" knitting - great for stress


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

dwr said:


> A What is your "comfort knitting"?


 Normally, on New Years Day I head out and buy enough yarn to make an afghan. This year I need some short term gratification so I am making a neck cozy for my friends birthday. I also want to make her some fingerless gloves but that is even more intimidating than the neck cozy was. I can't believe that because of some sweet KP people I got over my sticking point on the neck cozy and I am finishing that today! Thank you Ladies. But... because of your help I am going to try this fingerless glove [to me] challenge.

These yearly afghans I make though, for some reason I wind up giving them away, and it is so cold here right now that I may just make one after all if the glove business goes as well as the neck cozy!

You guys are AWESOME!!!!
marilyn


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm with you - socks are definitely my comfort knitting.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

tangomaz said:


> I enjoy my 10 stitch afghan, It uses up all my odd wool and grows without any concentraion. :-D


Okay, you've got my attention! What exactly is a ten stitch afghan?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Lindalhs65 said:


> Slipper sox or fun fur scarves or prayer shawls. With shawls and prayers it just naturally calms me. Since shawls are going to sick it makes me count my blessings.


Getting ideas! How do you do your fun fur scarves, please?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you so much, Jenseydun, as somebody said we are divided by a common language!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> tangomaz said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy my 10 stitch afghan, It uses up all my odd wool and grows without any concentraion. :-D
> ...


Okay, I'm curious too...do you have a pattern link you can add?


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

My comfort knitting is simple hats or dishcloths. Dishcloths are quick and easy, and somebody in the family always needs some.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Heather Holtslander said:


> I just read through all 8 pages of responses, and can I really be the only one for whom mitts are comfort knitting? Mind you, I live in a place where it has warmed up to -16 degrees C, after -30 to -40 during the holidays, so mitts are a necessity here!


I saw this and it brought back fond memories. I used to live in a wee glen or valley in NY State that had an odd micro climate. Most nights in January brought temps in the mid twenties below and it would seldom get above zero in the day time. November and December brought tons of snow. Believe it or not January's cold was called a "dry cold" so my children would take advantage of going sledding on those clear cold days of January.

I made at least a hundred sets of mittens for our two oldest children and had a mitten tree - a wooden contrivance that sat in the tub or over a radiator in the kitchen to dry each set as it became wet from sledding or making snow people. Goodness how I miss those days when I would sit at the kitchen table and knit, watching as the two oldest played outdoors while the two youngest amused themselves busily playing about on the kitchen floor.

Of course if the whole truth be known, by mid March I had cabin fever from being shut up in the house for several months and was known by the neighbors for my putting a for sale sign on the house if my seed catalogues didn't come to offer me the hope that Spring was indeed coming that year. But... that's another story! Knitting was and is indeed my therapy!
marilyn


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> Definitely scarves. Even though I knit something different every time, and some are difficult, I love knitting them!


Scarves are my go to knitting when I have the need to knit but maybe other things are on my mind.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

Chemo caps for Knots of Love...always feel more at peace when I'm doing something for someone else...a little less me and a little more "them"


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

Chemo caps for Knots of Love...always feel more at peace when I'm doing something for someone else...a little less me and a little more "them"


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> Chemo caps for Knots of Love...always feel more at peace when I'm doing something for someone else...a little less me and a little more "them"


Yes, knitting for someone else always feels like one is being useful and not just wasting time.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lotty said:


> My comfort knitting is simple hats or dishcloths. Dishcloths are quick and easy, and somebody in the family always needs some.


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

baby booties


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

My comfort knitting is Grandmas's dishcloth. My husband and I share a ride to work everyday. We both work at a hospital and thankfully are on the same schedule. He drives, I knit...dishcloths, lol. I never take it out of the truck. It gives me something to look forward to getting off work. I wish I could get to the point my comfort knitting was socks! Maybe when I grow up, lol.


----------



## poppins52 (Jan 3, 2013)

Scarves..... before I know it I will have one for every day of the year and then some!!!!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

thadeus40 said:


> Chemo caps for Knots of Love...always feel more at peace when I'm doing something for someone else...a little less me and a little more "them"


Thanks thadeus40. As a user of chemo caps, believe me, your work is sooooooooo appreciated.


----------



## cduren (Nov 14, 2012)

socks! i am addicted. Would also love your patterns, love lavender and gnomes!! Thank you so much. Have a blessed new year. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to knit socks, but my mindless knitting is dishcloths.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Afghans are my thing, they make me feel comfotable.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I would say my comfort knitting is a baby shawl or blanket 
For many years there is one particular shawl that I love to knit and almost know the pattern of by heart it's been made so many times


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

dwr said:


> As I was knitting on my cuff down socks on my double circs, I got to thinking about how this is my go-to knitting, my "comfort knitting", the knitting I do when I am stressed and need to chill, the knitting I do when I need to do something familiar and mindless, the knitting I do when I need to accomplish something because nothing else seems to be working at that point. Sooooo, I was wondering. What is your "comfort knitting"?


Garter stitch squares for Save the Children. Just back and forth, back and forth, doesn't matter where I leave it just pick it up and go back and forth. Easy and relaxing and I suppose productive. when I get enough done, I wait until the For the Love of Knitting thing comes around, and send them off.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Headbands. They're functional, quick, and well-received as gifts.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:lol: :I love knitting baby jackets because they are so small and don't take long. I can knit my frustration out on them


----------



## nanantoo (Aug 23, 2012)

Preemie blankets. I just pick up needles and yarn, cast on what I think will be the right number to yield 16 to 20 inches and then just put stitches together as they come to me.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweaters, strangely.)


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine would be afghans.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

AldaP said:


> I never realized that my knitting was so therapeutic until this past year. Its been a comfort, no matter what project is on my needles, as we've adjusted to my husband's stroke. I think he derives comfort and pleasure in seeing the completed socks, mittens, etc. too!


My husband & I have also spent the last year adjusting to life after he suffered a stroke, knitting for grand kids has been my comfort - hats gloves etc. hope you & hubby are doing OK - all the best for 2013!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love any thing quick. Crochet or knitting, both find their way into my bag.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

My comfort knitting is an afghan. It's just a garter border and the body is st st. When I tired of mitts and hats, that's my go-to pattern.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Lately, knitted purses and wallets, felted or not!


----------



## arlo (Dec 27, 2012)

Hats. I have a very simple pattern where you crochet or knit a rectangle; sew it up;can add a pom-pom; or add a crocheted flower .I can't get used to using the circular needles. Arlo.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> tangomaz said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy my 10 stitch afghan, It uses up all my odd wool and grows without any concentraion. :-D
> ...


I am also interested.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a round afghan I go to when I just want to relax and not have my eyes on a pattern or I have a pattern for mitts that I have made so many of I just don't have to think when they are being made.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

hats with pom poms


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Anything with cables in, simple ones for tele watching and more complecated for other times. Luckily my DH loves handknitted cably and aran type jumpers.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Having lived 13 years in North Dakota, I understand this all too well. However, nothing kept me in. I just dressed like an eskimo.
And kept knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

scarfs or hats


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

I can not find the Save the Children square site. Can you give me more info.?? Thanks


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

sslteach said:


> I can not find the Save the Children square site. Can you give me more info.?? Thanks


I think it might be an Australian organization but here is one I looked at before where they need knitted wool squares to make blankets for children in Africa....www.knit-a-square.com


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

The mitered dish towel from the Mason-Dixon ladies. I can do them in my sleep, they are easy, and everyone loves receiving them as gifts!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

sslteach said:


> I can not find the Save the Children square site. Can you give me more info.?? Thanks


It is called (in Australia at least) For the Love of Knitting or something like that. If you google 'save the children' you may come up with that or something similar. I think it is also tied in with World Knitting Day. Save the Children website in Australia has the links. If I can find one I will post it.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Mine would be afghans.


That would not be my go to project. I just finished one that was easy to knit but way to big for my comfort zone. My knitting needles salute you!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Prayer shawl or baby Blanket or sweater if I am at the K1 row p1 row part. Interesting topic.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I knit hats for my charity group and I can do one leisurely in about 3 days . It is not stressful and mindless (I've done these for a long time) and I can give a lot away without stress and I've read it helps your blood pressure. And we all need to watch that !!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine is whatever I am knitting if I have conquered the pattern and don't have a time line to get it done. If I haven't conquered the pattern, I will simply do whatever my next (or last started) project will be.


----------



## duckgeniusz (Aug 9, 2012)

Mitts. They were the first things my mom taught me to knit, and I can literally do them in my sleep. Mom came from far northern Manitoba, and she had to knit mitts year round to keep us in mittens all winter: five kids and a husband who worked outside. But I can really knit mitts now, too.I once put a video on and started to knit a mitt. I remember I was not quite finished the cuff when I must have fallen asleep. I woke up when the tape rewound at the end of the movie. I had a pair of completed mittens on my lap. Scary actually, but true.


----------



## nitpicker (Jan 7, 2013)

To Rita - etoile700

Please send me instructions as offered for lavender satchels and little gnomes - thank you

From Beryl - nitpicker


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I love to knit cushion covers, I have a favourite aran pattern and really enjoy making them. I can get lost in the pattern and have a lovely result at the end.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope this doesn't come across as pompous or self righteous but am I the only one who has trouble sitting for long periods. I love knitting, crocheting and all of the needle arts in fact, but I have to get exercise and fresh air or I literally feel my blood pressure raising! I know the needle arts are therapeutic and good for one's blood pressure but I need sunshine and exercise as well. Actually, sunshine is a little hard to come by these days but I am trying to use my stationary bike for something else other than hanging my jacket on. Otherwise I feel like a blob or a lump. Thanks for listening!
marilyn


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think my comfort knitting is baby blankets. Anything that doesn't have to fit.  I've noticed that when I am stressed, I do go to my knitting.


----------



## martygunnoe (Dec 23, 2012)

Scarves, definately. Do knit tube socks wear well at the heel? I also like the 'work' it takes to knit slippers with two strands of yarn.


----------



## martygunnoe (Dec 23, 2012)

I feel like a blob also. . .But a happy knit wit blob!


----------



## martygunnoe (Dec 23, 2012)

I feel like a blob also. . .But a happy knit wit blob!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

martygunnoe said:


> I feel like a blob also. . .But a happy knit wit blob!


Thank you! At least now I know that I am not the only one!
Marilyn


----------



## BrendaK-IOM (Apr 23, 2011)

Childrens hats! In any colour, shape or form. They are small enough to be completed in an evening (while watching TV) and there are lots of charities grateful to receive them. Great therapy!


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

teddy bears - love 'em


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Anything that doesn't require me to count the rows.


----------



## jzmc1 (Jan 5, 2013)

a scarf usually - how many scarves can one person make - or any item that has low concentration levels.


----------



## jrstnt (Jan 3, 2013)

japd said:


> Dish cloths. I make for a nonprofit to sell in their thrift store . I can make them in my sleep almost.


I agree...so mindless, huh? made one into a rug cuz I forgot to stop...lol.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

jrstnt said:


> japd said:
> 
> 
> > Dish cloths. I make for a nonprofit to sell in their thrift store . I can make them in my sleep almost.
> ...


Love it!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I always keep something with mindless stockinette or garter or a simple "repeat" either in rows or number of stitches. Socks are a "staple" especialy the legs and feet. I keep the"county-lacey stuff" at home.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

rita, i would very much be interested in the patterns for your little gnomes and lavender sachets. here is my email [email protected] thanks. do you also have a photo of the gnomes?


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

Which dishcloth patterns do you use for mindless knitting?


----------

